# Near to closing the book



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello everyone

I have tried many many IVFs and donor eggs and none have worked. I have been through a very emotional time. I stopped IVF finally after the 8th time. Then pursued adoption and Surragacy with very little luck. 

I am at the point now where I am starting to realize that in the next few months I am going to need to close the book for good. Over such a long time I have had such extreme hurt and then maybe due to realization and time it got better. But now that I know I am nearing the final end, I am feeling very emotional. I know I can't sit in limbo for much longer as I am waiting for my life to begin. I still see myself as young but I am definitely not anymore. 

Is anyone who has been in my situation able to give tips on how to transition from actively trying everything to letting go? It feels like such a lonely life ahead but I know waiting for my life to begin through infertility is not an option anymore. I have been financially emotionally and timely exhausted from these years.


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey I'm so sorry to read your awful journey ... I'm so sorry it's heart breaking 😂

Have you had counselling on your journey ? 

I can't begin to understand how your feeling.  

Maybe take a long holiday go see the world ))
Take care xx


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the response. I know this sounds strange but I did go to counseling and it didn't really help. I am in a better space now and actually thought I was near to acceptance but now that I know the end is near I am feeling all sorts of emotions again. Thanks for the words travel is definitely on the future cards!!


----------



## lucy2831 (Aug 9, 2011)

Life really can suck sometimes. I'm really sorry that you've had such a tough time. I'm still trying to work out if my chapter is over or not but for me reading some books on being childfree and what that might look like has really helped - the book I read was called rocking the life unexpected by Jody Day, might give you some positivity and hope for a different life to the one you have been working towards for so long.

Whatever path you take, wishing you all the best, you deserve to be happy 😊 X


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks i will definitly have a look at getting the book for inspiration  good luck with your next steps as well


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

No not At all counselling isn't fot anyone , we all have our own ways of dealing with things )

I think travel would be definitely high on my cards ))
Take care.  X x x x


----------

